# Homemade Black Polling skiff. In search of photos.



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

A while back ago, there was a black polling skiff posted on here. It was home made. I am looking for that thread. Is it still hear or, does anyone know who built it?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Has to be bslittle's.


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*bslittle is correct*



twitch-twitch-reel said:


> A while back ago, there was a black polling skiff posted on here. It was home made. I am looking for that thread. Is it still hear or, does anyone know who built it?


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=131439&page=1&pp=10


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Twitch,

Don't know about the black boat but here is a great 18' Tech. polling skiff you can build yourself. It's a stitch and glue boat...easy to build as the plans and tech. support are the best in the industry. You can buy just the plans, buy a precut marine plywood kit, and an epoxy/fiberglass kit, or any of the supplies individually.

http://www.bateau.com/studyplans/FS18_study.htm?prod=FS18

The support forum, www.bateau.com has all the help you could ever ask for and the "How to and Toutorials" will teach you everything you need to know about S&G building. Great boat designs, great service, great prices, and great people IMHO.

Frank

P.S. We don't call these boats homemade, we call them "Custom Built"...LOL


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Yes, that is one of the one's I was thinking about building. I have not picked an exact plan yet because, I want to make sure I look around really good before I go with one. Most of the ones I have seen are very narrow and, I was looking for something with a little more beam. I am guessing you can modify it how ever you want to. Thanks for the info!



Back some time ago, there was another boat that was floating around here that was a pickle fork design that you could order plans for. Anyone know where that website is? I haven't been able to find it either.



Oceola said:


> Twitch,
> 
> Don't know about the black boat but here is a great 18' Tech. polling skiff you can build yourself. It's a stitch and glue boat...easy to build as the plans and tech. support are the best in the industry. You can buy just the plans, buy a precut marine plywood kit, and an epoxy/fiberglass kit, or any of the supplies individually.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Twitch,

http://www.bateau.com/products.php?cat=17

Check out the "Texas sled" it's a Hickman sea sled variation. Semi twin hull.

As for a "little wider" the "Phantom 15, 16, 18, and 22' are real shallow runners. This link only shows the PH 18 but the others are another page.

http://www.bateau.com/categories.php?cat=29

And here's a Blog of one of the FS-18 builds. Very good pics and info here.
http://www.wetconcepts.com/FS18.htm

Frank


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

And, some pics.
Top to bottom: the "Flats Skif" FS-18, the "Texas Sled" TX-18 (3), and the "Phantom" PH-18. 
The beauty of these "homemade" composite (Fiberglass, marine ply or foam core, fiberglass sandwich) boats is cost, lightweight, requireing a lot less hp. waterproof epoxy resins, unlike "plastic" boat poly.


----------



## Clubfoot (Jun 26, 2008)

shill


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Twitch,

Check out this fs-18 on this site(it might be on bateau's site also). I don't know the bottom width at the transom, but it looks really narrow. 
http://www.inshore-fishing.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=18518

My black boat has a bottom width of 52" at the transom. After fishing it and some other smaller skiffs I wouldn't go less than 48" at the bottom of the transom(not beam) if you plan to have three people in the boat.

But I'd like to have a smaller narrow boat like the fs-18 at times.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Clubfoot said:


> shill


I have no connection with www.bateau.com and the www.bateau2.com forum except 4+ years seeing all kinds of boats being built, thousands of "help" questions being answered in a kind and helpfull way much like *most* of the folks here on 2Cool do. Unless you're joking you might want to take your Clubfoot out of your mouth.

Frank


----------



## Clubfoot (Jun 26, 2008)

Frank, don't think it was directed at you. What are you doing to that deer head?AWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Clubfoot said:


> Frank, don't think it was directed at you. What are you doing to that deer head?AWWWWWWWWWW!


It's an elk.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Clubfoot said:


> Frank, don't think it was directed at you. What are you doing to that deer head?AWWWWWWWWWW!


Figured as much but with a handle like "clubfoot" I just couldn't resist. LOL

As for the critter...It's a Mulie I took in Colorado back in 1974. Was sitting on the tailgate of my truck back in camp and my buddy handed it to me and took the pic.


----------

